# Intake Air Temperature Sensor Connector



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a 1997 2.4L 2WD XE. I bought this truck new and it does not seem to have a dedicated connector for the Intake Air Temp Sensor. I was wondering if anyone else's truck is similar. All the replacement sensors available come with a connector. I wouldn't know where--if anywhere--the bulky connector would be tied down to prevent vibration from eventually breaking the wires.

It must be a common problem with these trucks that the 2 leads exiting the potting on the back of the sensor shear off flush with the potting surface. Mine sheared off like 9-10 years ago. Instead of getting a new sensor, I melted some of the potting to expose the short leads and soldered the cable back on. It lasted until recently when my fine craftsmanship failed (the wires broke at some crimped-on spade connectors I used). Like I said, there was not a connector, so I had to make my own.

It's a minor thing, I know, but it's annoying and I didn't want to spend $60 to replace a good sensor and have to chuck out the connector anyway. I also noticed that it took somewhere around 170 to 200 miles for my check engine light to go off after making the repairs.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you could pick one up at a junkyard.


----------

